# First pics of my 65 GTO with new paint



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey guys. i just wanted to show the first pic of my 65 GTO after being painted last week. As my friend (the painter) says "this car is just falling together"
On Wednesday we dropped the body on the frame and bolted it down. Today we started putting chrome on and other misc items. Next week will be window regulators, grilles, bumpers and rear end bezels and chrome. So what do you think??????


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful, keep the pictures coming,:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

very nice, don't you just love walking in the shop to the smell of fresh paint and a nice shiny hodrod....just put the bumpers back on mine, all thats left is door handles and locks after i make the gaskets tomorrow

http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the positive comments. I am very excited to see the car progress in the last few weeks. We strayed a little from stock by painting the firewall and inner hood surface body color. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

gonna be purty! :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i wouldnt tighten the body bolts till the bumpers go on. no side to side adjustment on the bumpers. you get that by shifting the body.


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy smokes! I hope mine looks that good when I get color on it. I love that color on yours, makes me wish the father in law didnt have a yellow one.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Great looking car...not sure about that color though......:rofl: Eric:cheers


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

onetwomany said:


> So what do you think??????


 FONTAINE BLUE POLY.. Right, Looks GREAT!!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great looking car!!! I always loved Fontaine Blue. Understated, classy, and contemporary, 46 years later! With all due respect to 66TempestGT, the bumbers are adjustable side to side. They slide on the brackets where the brackets attach to the bumper. Just did two sets: a '65 and a '67. No shifting of the body...the body mounts are non adjustable.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

As said, beautiful...:cool

I prefer body color on the firewall and even inner fenders. Brightens up the underhood. Most engine bays is like looking into a cave.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have to give credit to my friend Dave who painted the car. He has been putting in alot of hours on it lately to get it to where you see it. The man is on a mission. All of the prep and paint work was done in less than 2 months.
Not to add that he works on other projects while working on mine. I dont know how he does it??? I should be bringing her home to my garage this week.:cheers


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

*Your 65*

Beautiful!! I have a 65 I'm doing a frame off right now...it's capri gold,
you're giving me more motivation to get it done!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

thats whats great about the forum seeing other make progress makes you want to get yours done....looks great, love the color am becoming a bigger fan of blue daily, looks great on the early cars.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Still plugging away at it each day. Got all the glass in today. Front and rear reveals are in. Waiting on a back ordered tail light lense to finish assy of the rear chrome. Bumpers went on today. Gas tank and wipers assy on Wed.:cheers


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful color and it looks like a perfect job. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Got a little more done today. Still waiting on the left tail light lense to complete the rear chrome assy and door lock gaskets too. New wiper blades and the exterior is complete.


----------



## Hi Speed (Oct 27, 2004)

NICE.......I love that color.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Very nice. Is the firewall black or body color I can't tell in the shot? Are you doing a mostly stock look?


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

The firewall and back side of the hood are done in body color. I prefer a stock appearing car. If you take a glance at my garage photos you will see the suspension, brakes and drive train are not stock. The original drive train motor, trans, and rear end are safely tucked away for later use.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

nice job thats a whole lotta work


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

It is alot of work. But, I can see light at the end of the tunnel. There were days when I was tripping over body panels spread out in two garages and asking myself what I got myself into. This is my third GTO and I wanted it to be my best one yet. Self induced pain you could say.


----------



## MeatShield72 (Jun 22, 2011)

Good work there sir! Looks great. Your 3rd GTO!? that a boy. Keep it up.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks great! I am with TMP. I like fire wall, fenders wells, core support and under hood body color. Only Black for me is suspension, hood hinges, latch, radiator, battery tray, and pulleys and brackets: all Glossy Black. But what do I know


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I think it all comes down to color balance. Too much of any color (even black) can work against you.I tried to throw in some other color besides black and body color. I used Argent for the hinges, hood latch assy, and steering column.
I'm very happy with the results of doing the bottom surface of the hood and firewall in body color. The bottom surface of the floor panels and trunk are done in body color too. Very glossy. Now I'm pushed into going with a SS exhaust system too. When does it end? More assembly on Monday....


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

Im gonna have to come down there and see it in person. Or maybe you drive up here and we can get a nice pic with the lake behind yours and mine.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thumpin my door is always open to fellow gearheads. Come on down. I'll give you the nickle tour and we will pop a beverage or three. If your into old sleds I'll send one home with ya. Got too many. I love the country side up your way. Truly- Gods country!


----------



## nyte_ryder67 (Feb 18, 2011)

Your 65' sure does look great! My car use to be that color when it was new, kinda still is, under the red. I like your ride, nice job.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks Nyte. That convert is looking pretty sweet! I had one too but was young and dumb and let it go for peanuts.


----------

